# Question about filter for a 200 gallon tank



## Starr (Aug 10, 2012)

Well it's not quite an aquarium but I need to move my koi fry into either a galvanized or rubbermaid stock tank in my basement and need a filter and pump that will work for the size. I'm creating an indoor pond basically and cannot find much information on filters except for building my own which I don't want to do.

I have a 100, 75 and several smaller aquariums now and figured a stock tank could be filtered in the same way. I'm looking for recommendations on type and maybe a reliable source to purchase these from...and any advise as to whether this is doable.

I found a recommendation on using the Tetra Brilliant G Pond filter along with a Luft pump which I now believe is made by Coralife (sp) with a powerhead to move the water but don't know if this would be the best route to go.

Right now my koi,2-4", which were not expected, are in a 75 gallon that I do water changes on every other day and want to move them to something bigger soon.

An help would be greatly appreciated!
Edie


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I wouldn't use galvanized. A "wet dry"/ sump filter pump combo would filter large volumes well. A powerhead or air driven device will help water cirulation and oxygen levels. Most sump type filters are sold as salt(marine reef )filters.They skim surface to supply filter , process and retun to tank via pump. Bigger filter and pump means more water being processed.Your right your kio would like bigger.Till then keep changing water(you're doing it the best you can.)


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Rubbermaid
Rubbermaid Commercial Products - Rubbermaid Agriculture : 4242 100 U.S. gal Stock Tank

Filter:
Fish Canister External 5 Stage Filter Pump For Aquarium Pump Fish Tank New 813373011746 | eBay


----------



## Starr (Aug 10, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Rubbermaid
> Rubbermaid Commercial Products - Rubbermaid Agriculture : 4242 100 U.S. gal Stock Tank
> 
> Filter:
> Fish Canister External 5 Stage Filter Pump For Aquarium Pump Fish Tank New 813373011746 | eBay


OMG Thank You, that was the info I needed! Now I just need to find a good pump. I can pay you for your help in koi LOL.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Pump? For what? How many GPH we talkin here? In tank or External? That canister filter I linked has a pump on it. ??
Powerhead for Water movement?
Lifegard Aquatics
NEW TWO 3200GPH WAVE MAKER FISH PUMP AQUARIUM TANK POWERHEAD SUCTION CUP MOUNT | eBay
NEW TWO 800GPH WAVE MAKER FISH PUMP AQUARIUM TANK POWERHEAD SUCTION CUP MOUNT | eBay


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I made a filter for a 300 gallon pond, and it has kept the heavily stocked livebearer pond clear all summer. It cost me $20 for a lidded plastic tub, $25 for two bulkheads and $20 for a used (large) powerhead. I filled it with recycled plastic mesh as a biological bed, and spent all of 30 minutes building and adjusting it. 
it's an option if the canister looks too small.


----------



## Starr (Aug 10, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Pump? For what? How many GPH we talkin here? In tank or External? That canister filter I linked has a pump on it. ??
> Powerhead for Water movement?
> Lifegard Aquatics
> NEW TWO 3200GPH WAVE MAKER FISH PUMP AQUARIUM TANK POWERHEAD SUCTION CUP MOUNT | eBay
> NEW TWO 800GPH WAVE MAKER FISH PUMP AQUARIUM TANK POWERHEAD SUCTION CUP MOUNT | eBay


Yes Thanks, I wanted to add some additional aeration and movement into the water. Those look great in the links.


----------

